# Hunting Products Website



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 6, 2004)

Any one ever ordered/bought anything from The Sportsman's Guide?
The web site is below. I see they charge 30.00 to join the members club and recieve discounts or you can purchase items without joining too. It seems their prices are pretty good on some things.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/


----------



## woody116 (Oct 6, 2004)

The only thing I ever ordered from there was a home theater system about 7 or 8 years ago. It was a refirbished system, and I wasnt all that impressed. They way the packaged it was, well, shall I say not protected. Just the system in a box with no foam or anything to protect it.

My buddy swears by them, he orders stuff all the time.


----------



## Mac (Oct 6, 2004)

*Alot of stuff*

Always fast shipping, never had any problems.

We (my club) bought about 6 of there latter stands a couple of years ago.  Great deal! Better than BP including shipping cost.

Just got a new cataloge yesterday.  Great deal on the cover  Lock on  "if you buy 2 for $59.95"  I have one of those and they are very comfortable.  Trying to tell myself I don't need two more.


----------



## rip18 (Oct 6, 2004)

I used to really like Sportsmans Guide.  As their "Guide Gear" line has expanded, the quality of some of their items has declined.  I had to send back some pants & shirts that didn't survive two wearings - seams on the pants & buttons on the shirts.  They sent wrong sizes on some clothes, & we had a REAL hassle getting that straightened out, even after they were faxed the order confirmation showing what sizes THEIR computer was saying I had ordered.  I ordered a gun case, & the handle didn't last very long.  Rather than go through the hassle of paying to ship it back, I asked them to never EVER send me another catalog.  Of course I still get them, but they generally go straight to round file 13.


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 6, 2004)

*Yes I Have*

I Get 10 Sales Catalogs A Week In The Mail And As Many E-mails. I Got Some Good Buys On Closeouts Though And If You Become A Member You Can Save Even More.membership Cost A Little But If You Order Enough It Will Pay For Its Self. Bought A Redfeild 3x9x50mm Scope For $129.00 Last Year! It List For 349.00.


----------



## tenfootall (Oct 6, 2004)

If you add their shipping costs to the product you can buy it locally for close to the same price.  THEY MAKE MONEY ON SHIPPING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 6, 2004)

*Better*

Check Out Cheeperthandirt.com  They Also Has Some Good Deals


----------



## LAKOTA (Oct 7, 2004)

Back when the "Sportsman guide" first came out, my dad and I used to purchase items from them all of the time. They used to have really good prices, but as time passed they have eased the prices closer to retail. You have to look reallllly close to find a deal that can't be bought locally for the same price or less after shipping.


----------



## Mac (Oct 7, 2004)

*Ps*

The stand I mentioned above.  Cost 99.95 at BP I looked in the cataloge last  night.  $30.00 savings,  they still have some good buys.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 7, 2004)

Mac said:
			
		

> The stand I mentioned above.  Cost 99.95 at BP I looked in the cataloge last  night.  $30.00 savings,  they still have some good buys.



Which stand are you talking about?


----------



## Mac (Oct 8, 2004)

*Southpaw*

Pm  sent


----------

